# Chronicles of Narnia - Score Analysis



## ashtongleckman (Feb 24, 2018)

Hey all! I wanted to share my new analysis of Harry Gregson-Williams' Narnia soundtrack. I've attached the Cubase session, MIDI file, stems, and final WAV down in the description for a free download if you guys are interested in following along. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 25, 2018)

Thank you for this! Any chance you could do one of these for the IT soundtrack?


----------



## ashtongleckman (Feb 25, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Thank you for this! Any chance you could do one of these for the IT soundtrack?


Planning on it!


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 25, 2018)

ashtongleckman said:


> Planning on it!


----------



## Craig Peters (Mar 5, 2018)

I watched this the other day. Nice work!


----------



## Kony (Mar 5, 2018)

Enjoyed watching this - great work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## EC2 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hey Ashton, thank you so much for providing the MIDI file to this beautiful piece of music. This is my first attempt at a mockup ever. I don´t have fancy libraries, only NIs Symphony Essentials Strings and Brass. The lack of legato clearly gives it away, but it´s all I have. Still this was a very insightful and instructive endeavour. Looking forward to the upcoming scores in your series.

Credits due:

Composition & Arrangement: Harry Gregson Williams
Programming & Add. Arrangement: Ashton Gleckman
Rest: yours truly


----------



## ashtongleckman (Mar 10, 2018)

EC2 said:


> Hey Ashton, thank you so much for providing the MIDI file to this beautiful piece of music. This is my first attempt at a mockup ever. I don´t have fancy libraries, only NIs Symphony Essentials Strings and Brass. The lack of legato clearly gives it away, but it´s all I have. Still this was a very insightful and instructive endeavour. Looking forward to the upcoming scores in your series.
> 
> Credits due:
> 
> ...




Great job! Quite good for a first attempt! Thanks for sharing. 

AG


----------

